# My first ever calf.



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of my first ever cow and calf. The cow is a Longhorn and the calf is half Longhorn and half Angus.
The calf was born February 5th during the Blizzard, so she is called Blizzard. The mother is called Praline because her coloring reminds me of praline pecan icecream. 
Don't worry they are not on the menu.
Keith


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Ah Oh Ah They are so pretty if I had room I would keep them in my back yard and feed them every day...That baby is cute...c.hert


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What beauties, Keith!

Having been born in Texas, I am familiar with the name "Longhorn!" 

Wishing them ALL THE BEST and would like to see adult pictures of the little one!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cute little baby.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

awww!!! i want a cow!!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Sweet, can't wait to have my farm....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwwww! Super precious! Please keep us updated with pics and stories!

Terry


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh how cute! I would be huggin on that baby every day! I love cows....they have such beautiful eyes! Thanks for sharing, Keith.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

love those longhorns cattle, do you have a pic of the father too , thanks for sharing


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank you for the compliments. I have pictures of Blizzard's Father, Shrek, but they are on my cell phone.
I will take some with my camera and post them.
Shrek is a pure blooded angus bull. His ears look like Shrek's ears from the cartoon movie, thus the name.
Shrek is very gentle and likes to be scratched.
I have my cow and calf at a friends farm, where I also keep a lot of my pigeons.
All the cattle are feed trained and come on the run when we call them. The pasture they are usually kept in, is slightly over a mile long and they will come from clear in the back.
The summer pasture is even larger.
Keith


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

sounds like a great place to be ,cant wait to see this Shrek of yours ,I love those bulls ,the bigger the better


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awww! Praline and Blizzard are both very pretty (and have great names!). I want a calf so bad - they're just so cute  And they like to lick too, haha


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very cute baby 
I'd love to fill up my backyard with farm animals! - then I wouldn't have so much lawn to mow. I always wanted a couple of goats


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*goats*



Msfreebird said:


> Very cute baby
> I'd love to fill up my backyard with farm animals! - then I wouldn't have so much lawn to mow. I always wanted a couple of goats


 I know how much you like flowers so I am sure you would not like goats very long I have seen where they like the roffs of cars and even the top of an open garage doorOh ya thats how they get up there, the roof of the car. Been there and no more.

Keith, very nice looking pets you have there and the birthing is somthing to be seen but not for the weak LOL I have an intrest in Percherons and last winter one of the fold had to be pulled out by hand and you really don't see it untill it's over, I surprised myself on holding myself together>Kevin


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pattersonk2002 said:


> *I know how much you like flowers so I am **sure you would not like goats very long* I have seen where they like the roffs of cars and even the top of an open garage doorOh ya thats how they get up there, the roof of the car. Been there and no more.
> 
> Keith, very nice looking pets you have there and the birthing is somthing to be seen but not for the weak LOL I have an intrest in Percherons and last winter one of the fold had to be pulled out by hand and you really don't see it untill it's over, I surprised myself on holding myself together>Kevin


Well...... I could always fence off the back corner where the mower can't go - then I wouldn't have to weed whack!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Keith,
Gorgeous calf. Nice colored mom with cool horns. Congrats on the new birthpeace,YaSin


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

SWEET!

Hey Keith. Have you measured the distance between your bulls horns yet? I'm just wondering how my Billy Goats spread measures up to a Longhorn Bulls spread. My goat is 42 inches from tip to tip.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Very cute baby, I wouldn't want to mess with it's mom though. lol


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful bovines! That baby is sweet but the momma be eyeballin' you!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great mother and her calf. I think its great that they aren't on the menu either. Really great!!! How old can a cow actually live for? I've always wanted to know if there are any wild cows roaming free in the USA?


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. So refreshing to see a couple of loved, gorgeous and safe bovines.

They are stunning. 

XxX


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he is a nice looking calf for sure...love his color...


----------

